# Intresting catch



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Went to check my traps and while I didn't have any bobcats yet I did have this little fella in a trap.
I've seen a few of these run across the road at night but never seen one up close. Pretty cool little critters. Wife wants to get it mounted, so that will be a cool little wall piece.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's really neat. I've never seen a ringtail up close and rarely seen them in the daylight. We use to run acros them backpacking the Colorado Plateau country. 

I have no idea how far north they go, what their range is. Where did you catch it if I may ask?

.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice work Mike. I always kept an eye out for those critters in that country but never saw one. Pretty cool.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

poor little guy :sad:


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Pikachu :shock:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

This was on the Manti just out of Huntington


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow! Thats a cool catch. I have only seen one in my life and it was so fast that I didnt know what it was til I went home and looked it up.

Super cool!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> This was on the Manti just out of Huntington


I didn't know they were that far north; cool.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

One April I seen an adult with two young ones...between Blanding and Lake Powell.

.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I've seen quite a few in the dark along hwy 24 through capital reef. Miners talk about seeing them all the time near the mines entrances.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

They've been seen in Diamondfork


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

A friend's dad who was an ardent trapper back in the 50's and 60's had a tanned hide of a ringtailed cat he said he caught in the mountains east of Brigham City....so who knows??


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I know an old timer that trapped one up Rock Canyon in Provo. Probably the 80s.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I know of one caught in Hobble Creek. In fact, it was caught by the DWR in a live catch box trap. He said they were relatively common along the Wasatch Front. I've never seen one before or since the one he caught. Very cool.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

My grandfather used to catch them fairly often down south (Black Ridge and farther south). One year working on the Lodge in Zion Ntl. Park there was one that would come around and eat pieces of apple we would feed him at lunch. They are neat little fellas.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Maybe it's those big eyes or just the way he's looking at you, but sorry, I just don't like that picture. Don't let the PETA guys get their hands on that one.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I've saw one near Ogden in the early 1990s.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh ****....another predator. There goes the deer herd, no chance now!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw one trapped in Alpine in the late '70s.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like there are dozens, perhaps tens of thousands, of Ringtails in Northern Utah.

Any trail cam videos? :smile:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They are quite a elusive animal. I saw one once while hunting javelina in Arizona but my problem was that I was packing a .44 mag with 240 grain hollow points in it so I didn't even think of shooting it. And that was the only one that I have ever saw in the wilds. 

I do think that they would make a very interesting mount.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've had several run across the road between Phoenix and Kingman this fall in AZ. About hit one the other night near my house in Mesa.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 1, 2015)

Sorry I'm not from your neck of the woods so forgive me but.. what the heck is that? A ringtail what?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> Sorry I'm not from your neck of the woods so forgive me but.. what the heck is that? A ringtail what?


ringtail cat

It's Arizona's version of a raccoon.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring-tailed_cat

.


----------

